# FOTOS VARIADAS DE LIMA



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

Teatro limeno










Avenida Abancay de noche















































































Algunas casas de Magdalena










Plaza de la amistad en Surco











Fotos de deportes extremos en magdalena


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Son tus fotos Mouses?.

Aunque esa de la Plaza San Martin si es antiguasa, de los 80s


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

..digamos que de una coleccion que tenia caleta por ahi y me anime a poner de pasada que aprendia abajar fotos..( solo la de la abancay, la jato de magdalena y los patas en ticlas son de mi autoria) el resto me lo jugaron unos amigos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ver si te subes mas fotos, para hacer mas interesante el thread.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

MUY BONITA LIMA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Libidito, conoces Lima?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Libidito, conoces Lima?


si eh ido varias veces


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

esas fotos debio tomarlas mi abuelito


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No son tan antiguas, solo la de la plaza san martin sera de los 80s, la saco por el letrero de la fenix peruana.


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> No son tan antiguas, solo la de la plaza san martin sera de los 80s, la saco por el letrero de la fenix peruana.


claro ... solo bromeaba


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe ya pes Wolmisted, pa cuando te subes fotos de Chiclayo?


----------



## Wolmisted (Jul 28, 2005)

es q vivo desde hace poco aqui y no conozco mucho la ciudad manyas!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ese es el parque universitario ahora mi pregunta es, la casa grande amarilla del costado es el local central de la universidad mayor de san marcos?? es asi no? ahi se encuentra el rectorado?


----------



## jf_m19 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Hey!*

Hola... esa foto d la jato d magdalena en q calle, avenida o parque esta??... porfas


----------

